# meeting up - 18 november



## wsj (Feb 4, 2006)

hi all - i posted something about this meet up somewhere in one of the other threads and have totally lost track of where it went, so thought i'd give it a thread of its own!

just to let people know, we are hosting a meet up of lesbian families from this board and others on 18 november at 1pm at our place in berkhamsted, herts.

if you are interested in coming along, can you private message me and i'll let you have the details

thanks

wendy


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Wendy for letting everyone know! I'd love to come!!   Unfortunatley I'm on the wrong side of the world.... hope you get lots of takers and it's lots of fun


----------

